# [FreeNAS] Raidz zfs poll is dead. Panic problem



## isaacmk4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi mates, I'm Isaac from Spain.

This is my FreeNAS:

Placa Base: Gigabyte GA-M720-US3 Socket AM2+
Procesador: AMD Sempron LE-140 2.7Ghz AM3 Box
Memory Ram: 2x Kingston ValueRam 1GB DDR2 800
Box: Sharkoon rebel9 
backplane: x1 sata backplane 
HDD: x4 Samsung F3 EcoGreen 2TB 32MB 5400RPM.
CF: 2GB

FreeNAS: FreeBSD 7.2 - 0.71 shere (revision5127)

I built 5 months ago a raidz ZFS pool with about 5,3 tb, and in this months everything works fine, but yesterday afternoon the system I don't know why, will restart and restart and restart again and no show the webgui. What happened?

Well, I connected the monitor and the keyboard to see what happened, a I saw this I show you in the picture.

I problem says that: 

```
panic: solaris assert: dmu_read(os, smo->smo_object, offset, size, entry_map) == 0 (0x2 == 0x0), file: 
/usr/src/sys/modules/zfs/../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs/space_map.c, line: 341
cpuid=0
uptime:7s
Cannot dump. No dump device defined
```

I have 4 HDDs in a backplane, and I tried to swith off one HDD every time, to check if the FreeNAS start correctly without one of the four HDD, but in the four tests I did, the system didn't start, and the problem still there.

If I switch off all HDDs, the FreeNAS starts correctly as before, but the HDDs are missing, but If I connect the HDD in hot, and I press the button 'rescan', I can see the four HDDs, but if I go to Disc/ZFS/Poll/Admon, I can see my pool named NAS-Isaac-Esther but the status is not available.

I don't know what to do more already, because my knowledge is minimal. One friend of my in other forum that live in the same city as me, told me all the steps I did, But the problem has not been solved. He told me that probably there is a Corruption in the system of files ZFS. Probably.

I don't know what to do more and I need help to save my personal data that is inside my pool.

Thank you for everything, and I realize that my English is very bad.

Isaac :stud


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2011)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## AndyUKG (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,

  No idea what problem you have, but one possible option for you is to install FreeBSD 8.2 (if you have space on your boot disk or a spare you can swap in). Try and import the ZFS pool on FreeBSD 8.2...

ta Andy.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 10, 2011)

isaacmk4 said:
			
		

> I problem says that:
> 
> ```
> panic: solaris assert: dmu_read(os, smo->smo_object, offset, size, entry_map) == 0 (0x2 == 0x0), file:
> ...


Well, in an ideal world it shouldn't do that. The operating system should detect the inconsistency that is causing it and correct it, or report as useful an error message as possible and not panic.

I don't know if your FreeNAS version has made any changes since the time FreeBSD 7.2 was released nearly 2 years ago, but the ZFS code in modern FreeBSD is much better than what shipped back then.

I would suggest downloading mfsBSD which is a version of FreeBSD that boots and runs from a CD-ROM - you don't need to install anything. There are 2 sets of discs available there - one with FreeBSD 8.2 and the version of ZFS it shipped with (v15) and another with FreeBSD 8.2 with experimental ZFS v28 included.

However, based on your original post, it seems you're most comfortable with menus in FreeNAS than the FreeBSD command line. You may want to ask your friend in the same city as you to help. In particular, while you can test your ZFS pools for errors and possibly correct them, you should *not* upgrade them to a newer on-disc version or they will no longer be mountable by your FreeNAS 7.2 system.



> I don't know what to do more and I need help to save my personal data that is inside my pool.


Hopefully you'll be able to get all your data back with minimal difficulty. But please consider that ZFS by itself is not a backup system. Enterprises use things like tape backup and off-site replication. But even something as simple as one or more external USB hard drives with a copy of your data will work. And you can keep them at a relative's house or a bank vault in case something happens at your house.



> I realize that my English is very bad.


No worries - I'm sure your English is a lot better than my 2 years of High School Spanish from 35 years ago.


----------



## isaacmk4 (Mar 17, 2011)

My problem continues.

I try to do everything I can, with the help of one friend of another forum who lives in the same city as me, Madrid in Spain.

I saw in this forum and in another one that some people had this problem when the system shuts down incorrectly or when the electricity is gone in his house.

I don't know why, but they are trying to fix some internal and specific folders that are inside the pool, and as I use freenas, I don't have any tool to see or to modify any folder or something that fix by itself the problem.

I show you a picture that I took yesterday before I tried to import the pool.






The panic problem is the same as when I start to use the freenas:


```
panic: solaris assert: dmu_read(os, smo->smo_object, offset, size, entry_map) == 0 (0x2 == 0x0), file: 
/usr/src/sys/modules/zfs/../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs/space_map.c, line: 341
cpuid=0
uptime:2m6s
Cannot dump. No dump device defined
```

Any more help?

Thanks.


----------



## AndyUKG (Mar 18, 2011)

It looks like you haven't tried FreeBSD 8.2/mfsBSD??


----------



## isaacmk4 (Mar 18, 2011)

AndyUKG said:
			
		

> It looks like you haven't tried FreeBSD 8.2/mfsBSD??



I haven't used it yet, because I dont know how to use it. I download the 8.2-RELEASE-amd64 special edition (103MB) zfs v15 version. I boot with the cd, but I don't know the "login" or the password. Could you tell me if there are any guides on how to use it?

Thanks for all.


----------



## AndyUKG (Mar 18, 2011)

isaacmk4 said:
			
		

> I haven't used it yet, because I dont know how to use it. I download the 8.2-RELEASE-amd64 special edition (103MB) zfs v15 version. I boot with the cd, but I don't know the "login" or the password. Could you tell me if there are any guides on how to use it?
> 
> Thanks for all.



I haven't used mfsBSD before, but the root password is specified on the download page:

http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/

thanks Andy.


----------

